# Quercetin for Allergies?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Lily has allergies which have been well-controlled by using Benadryl...however I have to give it to her 2X day to control her symptoms. I hate giving her this all the time. I would like to try a more natural product...and I found Quercetin as a holistic remedy...has anyone heard of this or tried it? It has anti-inflammatory properties and also blocks the release of histamine...Lily wheezes as well as has itchy skin...I am also trying a new shampoo for her, BedHead anti-itch..it has chamomile, aloe, and tea tree oil.. has anyone heard of or used these products?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

April i've used it for my kids with good results. I ordered from AllerEase Quercetin For Dog Allergies, just let them know how much Lily weighs and they will enclose the correct dosage for you to use.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> April i've used it for my kids with good results. I ordered from AllerEase Quercetin For Dog Allergies, just let them know how much Lily weighs and they will enclose the correct dosage for you to use.


 Thank you so much, Debbie! I hope you are feeling better...:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tea Tree Oil is toxic if ingested so be sure to rinse well and do not let the dog lick the suds. 

Benadryl really has to be given at a full dose every 8 hours to be effective....and it is not the most effective antihistamine for most dogs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> Tea Tree Oil is toxic if ingested so be sure to rinse well and do not let the dog lick the suds.
> 
> Benadryl really has to be given at a full dose every 8 hours to be effective....and it is not the most effective antihistamine for most dogs.


Thanks, Jackie...I think this shampoo has only a small amount of tea tree oil, but I will be careful..Fortunately, my Lily does not lick the suds...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> April i've used it for my kids with good results. I ordered from AllerEase Quercetin For Dog Allergies, just let them know how much Lily weighs and they will enclose the correct dosage for you to use.


 
...thanks for the tip...I just ordered this for Archie and Abbey. Both have allergies. Archie is just always itchy when I scratch him and Abbey likes her feet constantly.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Addie has allergies. But, I don't know what is causing them. I've spoken with my vet about doing testing, just haven't done it as I hate her getting poked. Did everyone else go through testing before you used this product?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This might help Oliver too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

aprilb said:


> Thank you so much, Debbie! I hope you are feeling better...:wub:


Your welcome April...i'm feeling much better thank you. 



The A Team said:


> ...thanks for the tip...I just ordered this for Archie and Abbey. Both have allergies. Archie is just always itchy when I scratch him and Abbey likes her feet constantly.


Pat i found that doing a vinegar rinse after rinsing the shampoo off during Chloe's bath also helped and also rinsing the feet a couple times a day with a vinegar rinse to help remove the allergens.



ladodd said:


> Addie has allergies. But, I don't know what is causing them. I've spoken with my vet about doing testing, just haven't done it as I hate her getting poked. Did everyone else go through testing before you used this product?


I didn't do allergy testing to find out what mine are allergic to, i know they have environmental and seasonal allergies. I found out about Quercetin from Dr. Becker's newsletter that i receive daily. Valuable Nutrients for Seasonal Cat and Dog Allergies



Lacie's Mom said:


> This might help Oliver too.


Lynn since Oliver is on other meds for his allergies i would check with a holistic vet before trying Quercetin.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update-good news!*

I ordered the AllerEaze for Pets from AskAriel... got it really quick..I started Lily on it the same day..I thought it would take a couple of weeks..From the first day, there has not been a sniffle or any scratching...I am totally in shock!:faint::aktion033: God bless Debbie(SugarBears) and Praise the Lord! :chili: It is like I have a different dog..no kidding..Lily is more relaxed, more playful, and happier..she has been giving me the "lovey-dovey" look..you know what I mean..the look that turns your heart to mush..:HistericalSmiley:She just feels so good!:chili: I was advised to keep her on a probiotic for best results which I already do for her immune-mediated IBD. Each capsule contains 200mg of Quercetin and Nettles Leaf...both have anit-inflammatory properties...this stuff really works well..better than any drug and so far, no side efffects..as for the PetHead anti-itch shampoo, I give that a :thmbdn:. The Hypo-allergenic Earthbath has aloe in it..so we will stick with that...just wanted to pass this info along:wub:. 
​


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, is this the same as you ordered?
Buy Pharmacy Online AllerEze Tab X 50 (Generic for CLARATYNE) - Westfield


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

aprilb said:


> I ordered the AllerEaze for Pets from AskAriel... got it really quick..I started Lily on it the same day..I thought it would take a couple of weeks..From the first day, there has not been a sniffle or any scratching...I am totally in shock!:faint::aktion033: God bless Debbie(SugarBears) and Praise the Lord! :chili: It is like I have a different dog..no kidding..Lily is more relaxed, more playful, and happier..she has been giving me the "lovey-dovey" look..you know what I mean..the look that turns your heart to mush..:HistericalSmiley:She just feels so good!:chili: I was advised to keep her on a probiotic for best results which I already do for her immune-mediated IBD. Each capsule contains 200mg of Quercetin and Nettles Leaf...both have anit-inflammatory properties...this stuff really works well..better than any drug and so far, no side efffects..as for the PetHead anti-itch shampoo, I give that a :thmbdn:. The Hypo-allergenic Earthbath has aloe in it..so we will stick with that...just wanted to pass this info along:wub:.
> ​


April i'm so happy to hear that Lily is doing so well on the Quercetin! :chili::chili: :chili: Like i said mine have done well on it and i've been using it for about 2 years with no side effects. I also use the Earthbath Hypo-Allergenic shampoo and sometimes the Tea tree oil and Aloe Shampoo for Chloe since she has the worst of the allergies. I also rinse her with a vinegar rinse to help reduce the allergens on her skin and hair. 




edelweiss said:


> April, is this the same as you ordered?
> Buy Pharmacy Online AllerEze Tab X 50 (Generic for CLARATYNE) - Westfield



Sandi-April ordered from Quercetin For Dogs and Cats; Holistic Allergy Treatment it's a capsule that you open and sprinkle the powder on it. It's what i've been using with good results.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> April i'm so happy to hear that Lily is doing so well on the Quercetin! :chili::chili: :chili: Like i said mine have done well on it and i've been using it for about 2 years with no side effects. I also use the Earthbath Hypo-Allergenic shampoo and sometimes the Tea tree oil and Aloe Shampoo for Chloe since she has the worst of the allergies. I also rinse her with a vinegar rinse to help reduce the allergens on her skin and hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Debbie..this is the link Sandi...I just sprinkle it on Lily's food twice a day...you might want to try it for Lisi..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I definitely plan to try it April! Thanks so much. I SURE hope it helps her!
How long do you plan to have Lily on it? I am wondering how many bottles I should order w. 90 in each bottle (45 days worth).


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I definitely plan to try it April! Thanks so much. I SURE hope it helps her!
> How long do you plan to have Lily on it? I am wondering how many bottles I should order w. 90 in each bottle (45 days worth).


 Lily is currently 4.5 lbs and she gets a little less than 1/4 capsule twice a day. One bottle would last you a long time.. I don't know how long I'll keep Lily on it..I would say as long as necessary...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so I will start w/one. Lisi is about that same size. I just needed to be sure as we can only pick up when we are in the US! 
Thank you my friend.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi April, First of all your babies are so adorable. 
I don't post often but i read a lot here and learn so much and enjoy all the photos. I had read this post where you were happy with the results of AllerEaze. im sure the post is probably an older post but i am looking for that relief all mommies look for with that darn itching. Just changed Pippa's food to the Wellness Core so will see how that goes and will only get bully sticks or a duck treat from blue wilderness,(something like that.) Will then have all the ingredients visually that she is getting. Her ears are clean and hair free as the groomer stays on top of that so we know it is not the ears. 
Anyhow i was wondering if you were still happy with the AllerEaze. If so i may try that. i do have the website bookmarked for it. 
hopefully it is food and not the environment. It is much easier to control what she eats. But one step at a time. and i realize it may take some time. she will be going in for a spay at the end of this month. Poor baby i really hope we can get it narrowed down so that she isn't miserable from the itching while being in pain from the surgery. Oye Oye, i thought worry from the kids was bad.  
thanks so much. 
Ronnie


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Let us know how it works...I've heard of quercitin working before, but haven't been brave enough to try. It seems everything I try just makes Bayleigh worse.


----------

